# Amp and Sub question



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any experiance with kenwood amps? I bought a kenwood 1800 watt mono amp 1 ohm capable and a 800 watt 4 ohm boss chaos extreme speaker off of ebay. The speaker was pretty cheap off of ebay but after i got it and looked at it i knew why. It looked kinda puny for a 800 watt speaker. I thought a 800 watt speaker would handle 900 watts for a while. I think the amp is like 450-500 or so RMS and the speaker was like 350-400ish rms. It only lasted for like 20 minutes and it was smoked. It hit very hard and sounded awesome until it smoked up my trunk. The amp blew the heck out of it. LOL!! I was wondering if the amp is underated and the speaker was overrated? Is that why it blew so fast? I have to buy another speaker so what wattage and ohm speaker would be safe to use. Running it off of one side at 900 watts is more than enough power for me so i really dont want to run a 2000 watt speaker or my head will explode.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Well now that Im a little more educated I had my gain set up too high which fried my voice coil. The end.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yup that will do it- a good way to set the gain is turn it all the way down and turn the stereo volume up to 3/4 power and THEN adjust your gain. also much safer to buy speakers that are rated MORE than your amp max power, and make sure you hook up the ohms output correctly


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

MOST Name Brand amps are rated RMS output.
El Cheapo products are rated Peak output.
RMS is 70% of Peak.
So, your 800 watt speaker is only 560 watt RMS.

Larry


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

yup that high of a gain set will clip the hell outta any amp with the stock head decks low pre out voltage. 

im lookin to replace the stock subs with better and 500 watt amp if i can. 


does anyone know a link to the removal or the size of these subs plz. thanks


----------

